

Reading HN has been the kick in the butt I needed to release my own software. - seanalltogether

Every day I read articles on this site about how code optimization tricks, or how to make money selling apps, or to how to create the perfect landing page(http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2001501) and it all culminated in finally trying to put all the pieces together and actually build something.<p>So I finally built something and wanted to show you all. It's an application I built for the Mac app store called Space Gremlin(http://www.spacegremlinapp.com). It's a dirt simple utility for visualizing your hard drive to clean up disk space, and I'm currently waiting for Apple to approve it.<p>It's built for Mac 10.6 and if you want to give it a try here's a link to a review copy, it's fully unlocked but expires in 4 months. http://www.spacegremlinapp.com/external/Space%20Gremlin%20Review.zip<p>I'd love to know what you guys think and as a bonus maybe help me figure out a good price to charge for it in the app store. Thanks!
======
binarymax
Very nice site. The product looks like a really nice version of a similar
(windows) product that I used a while ago.

~~~
seanalltogether
Good eye :) This app was an homage to one of my favorite windows utilities,
space monger.

